# One BIG spider



## Fran (Oct 5, 2010)

Now make  it diagonal and stretch her out ... Im itchy.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow....


Is she a true blondi?

*cough*onehundred$*cough*lol*cough*


----------



## Mack&Cass (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow Fran, she's gorgeous. We really need to get a Theraphosa sp. soon, unfortunately they're not nearly as common in Canada as they are in the states.

Cass


----------



## Redneck (Oct 5, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> Wow....
> 
> 
> Is she a true blondi?
> ...


Shh! Thats the one Fran is sending me! ;P

She is a beauty Fran!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Oct 5, 2010)

dang fran, dang what a girl you got there. she sure is beautiful! i can't even begin to imagine how itchy you are right now though, lol.


----------



## Fran (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys 

She is a Theraphosa sp soon to be Spinipes. Shes gotta be over 10" in diagonal leg span...
Giganormous!

(I have one even biggerthan this one! )


----------



## Redneck (Oct 5, 2010)

Fran said:


> (I have one even bigger than this one! )


Pictures?


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice Fran, Keep that up and she might hit the record books.


----------



## TerribleGrizz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jeekers crunks! That's one big Theraphosa. Very nice :clap:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 5, 2010)

Grande grande! Very nice.. impressive.


----------



## possumburg (Oct 5, 2010)

That is a big beautiful spider!


----------



## Fran (Oct 5, 2010)

This is going to a darn lucky guy...
Take care of her *PLEASE!!*


_(THATS A FAST PIC, COLOURS SUCK ON THE FLASH)_


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 5, 2010)

fran said:


> this is going to a darn lucky guy...
> Take care of her *please!!*
> 
> 
> _(thats a fast pic, colours suck on the flash)_


heck yes!!!!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 5, 2010)

Fran, Nice x 2!! :clap: Terry


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 5, 2010)

Very cool spider...  I'm jealous.  

That isn't the A. genic I sent you is it Fran?  That one looks a ton bigger than my old girl.


----------



## presurcukr (Oct 5, 2010)

This is mine from last year she has molted once after this picture was taken


----------



## possumburg (Oct 5, 2010)

I need to get a good pic of my genic with a tape, she is probably as big as that one. Awesome spiders though!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 5, 2010)

possumburg said:


> I need to get a good pic of my genic with a tape, she is probably as big as that one. Awesome spiders though!


Pictures or its hear-say...


----------



## Fran (Oct 5, 2010)

Hamburglar said:


> Very cool spider...  I'm jealous.
> 
> That isn't the A. genic I sent you is it Fran?  That one looks a ton bigger than my old girl.


I still have yours!  , is a tiny bit smaller


----------



## possumburg (Oct 5, 2010)

Of course she was stretched out until I stuck the ruler next to her, at which point she kicked hair at me and scrunched up like this lol. But I suppose you can get an idea how big she is from this.


----------



## JimM (Oct 5, 2010)

Fran said:


> Shes gotta be over 10" in diagonal leg span...


I'd be surprised based on that pic, but try it and post another.


----------



## robd (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool pics dudes. Thanks for sharing. Hey Fran, is the "sp. burgundy" what will soon be spinipes? Forgive me if I'm not up to date on that.


----------



## Fran (Oct 5, 2010)

JimM said:


> I'd be surprised based on that pic, but try it and post another.


Over 10, easily Jimmy.
Put it diagonal, which by simple math will give you a larger measurement, and then strect her legs.
Over 10


----------



## JimM (Oct 5, 2010)

Fran said:


> Over 10, easily Jimmy.
> Put it diagonal, which by simple math will give you a larger measurement, and then strect her legs.
> Over 10


Nice
Beautiful, and healthy looking animal Fran.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 5, 2010)

Me gusta muchooo!! Great spiders everyone! I love every _Acanthoscurria_ and _Theraphosa_ species... fantastic genera!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 5, 2010)

possumburg said:


> Of course she was stretched out until I stuck the ruler next to her, at which point she kicked hair at me and scrunched up like this lol. But I suppose you can get an idea how big she is from this.


Dang! That is a big girl.. She is 5.5" bunched up in a ball.. She is a pretty girl! 
That is the one that Terry found for you.. Aint it? 

I cant wait to grow my A. brocklhursti.. She is getting there.. Slowly..


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome big girl Fran. can't wait until my two female burgandy's get that big.


----------



## possumburg (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah that's the one Terry got me. She molted last week and she is awesome!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here comes the giants!!!! 
Nice T's everyone!!!! 
Flipping Huge!!!!!!!!

Peace!!!!!


----------



## captmarga (Oct 6, 2010)

Now I'm going to have to get Mae West and out and take a good photo like that... hope she will cooperate tomorrow! 

MArga


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome! I look forward to when my brocklehursti gets around that size. She/he is TINY!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 6, 2010)

captmarga said:


> Now I'm going to have to get Mae West and out and take a good photo like that... hope she will cooperate tomorrow!
> 
> MArga


Please do. Nothing better than Huge Ts!


----------



## robc (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful t fran, i need to get "Sammy" out and see how big she is, but I do not want to itch LOL!!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok guys, the blondi that we have at the store is over 9" easy...i may be a week before i can get pics but this picture was taken 11/2008 so its been almost 2 years and shes molted since then. 







YES! i do know it was *DUMB* of me to put her on my hand but please ignore that, we are trying to appreciate monster T's so lets be civil about it. thanks


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2010)

Dang Rusty.. That is a looker.. Is the store selling her or is she a display T for the store?


----------



## robc (Oct 6, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> Ok guys, the blondi that we have at the store is over 9" easy...i may be a week before i can get pics but this picture was taken 11/2008 so its been almost 2 years and shes molted since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT IT!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## belljar77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Shelob, right? I just saw that lady, she's a looker. Kind of wanted to offer her one of those rotten kids at the store that day as snack...


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful giants!!!


PIG-


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 6, 2010)

Purdy spiders!

I have a A.metallica that I think is huge, but she's nothing compared to this so I wont bother posting, she'll probably feel stupid compared to all the other big spiders..


----------



## JimM (Oct 6, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Purdy spiders!
> 
> I have a A.metallica that I think is huge, but she's nothing compared to this so I wont bother posting, she'll probably feel stupid compared to all the other big spiders..


Post it.
A. metallica is MUCH nicer than an all brown Theraphosa sp IMHO.


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2010)

JimM said:


> Post it.
> A. metallica is MUCH nicer than an all brown Theraphosa sp IMHO.


Of course , I like blue, you like red...


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 16" OBT.    No pictures though.

Really though, this is a cool thread.  Great pics guys.


----------



## captmarga (Oct 6, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> I have a 16" OBT.    No pictures though.


 I have one too, it's hanging in my car.  I think it was $5 at Target, in the Hallowe'en section...

LOL.

Marga


----------



## captmarga (Oct 6, 2010)

Mae West (C thorelli) isn't a 9-incher, but she's better than 6" legspan!  She was NOT happy about the ruler in her cage this morning, and I got some lovely threat pose photos!  Wow! 

Anyway, here she is as close as I could get the ruler to her. 













Mary Rose, my new Rosy, was much more amiable to posing.  Again, not a 9-incher, but a big, fat girl nonetheless.  I am very happy with my big T's.  







Taminaco the baby Suntiger and Wild Rover the P. regalis sling grabbed their breakfast today before I had even closed their lids.  Dream (OBT) also snatched his, and is fat as a tick.  I bet he/she molts soon.  

Marga


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 6, 2010)

JimM said:


> Post it.
> A. metallica is MUCH nicer than an all brown Theraphosa sp IMHO.


Well, compared to all these my avic looks tiny, so she's not really a giant spider in this thread =p


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 6, 2010)

Is "official" measurement standing relaxed or stretched out? I know some people like to measure length by stretched out molt.


----------



## Zman181 (Oct 6, 2010)

:clap:Outstanding!  Haven't been on the board for some time.  Love to come back to this


----------



## micheldied (Oct 7, 2010)

Great big Ts! I want to see a big LP.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 7, 2010)

micheldied said:


> Great big Ts! I want to see a big LP.


well, ok 

this post was from over a year ago. and she grew a bit from the molt, so maybe around 8.5-9" 

the "ruler shot" showing her molt was a solid 8" (not stretched):








(not as big as the blondi fran has, but pretty good size for an LP!)


----------



## micheldied (Oct 7, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> well, ok
> 
> this post was from over a year ago. and she grew a bit from the molt, so maybe around 8.5-9"
> 
> ...


Nice big LP. Let's see the actual spider!
Mine's growing too slowly...


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 7, 2010)

micheldied said:


> Nice big LP. Let's see the actual spider!
> Mine's growing too slowly...


alright, this was taken right after dinner time...  (sorry for the not-so-great picture)

and for size reference, that's a quarter right behind her bum. and a gatorade bottle cap in front of her.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice LP!


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Very nice LP!


haha, thanks!!


----------



## possumburg (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice spiders everyone! Can't wait to get me an LP.


----------



## robc (Oct 7, 2010)

JimM said:


> I'd be surprised based on that pic, but try it and post another.


I wouldn't be surprised at all....that's a 10" T in my opinion. Every T I've ever gotten from Fran was bigger than he stated in the ad so I know he under measures if anything. He had one posted that looked like it was close to 11"...it was a male I think. Regardless, big T!


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 7, 2010)

robc said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all....that's a 10" T in my opinion. Every T I've ever gotten from Fran was bigger than he stated in the ad so I know he under measures if anything. He had one posted that looked like it was close to 11"...it was a male I think. Regardless, big T!


if you're talking about the one i think you are, it was the huge dead female blondi. and that was probably the biggest T i have ever seen.


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

Widowman10 said:


> if you're talking about the one i think you are, it was the huge dead female blondi. and that was probably the biggest T i have ever seen.


Yeah, it was a female


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, her legs are are not extended.... but if she's not 9" DLS, she's pretty freakin' close and she definitely will be by her next molt..... lol


----------



## Hentzi (Oct 7, 2010)

Fran, that's a big spider what a machine!

Very nice


----------



## possumburg (Oct 7, 2010)

Bout time to change the name of this thread to Lotsa BIG spiders lol


----------



## robc (Oct 7, 2010)

Fran said:


> Yeah, it was a female


It was huge!! I know that LOL!!!


----------



## Hentzi (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah Frans is a big one

Rob you have a big one as well don't you?


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

I just contacted Rick West about my biggest female.

Seriously, I want to report this girl. She might be the largest Theraphosa blondi,or among the largest ever reported.
She was 10.5" in the last molt, and now she has reached a literally ridiculous size.

This was the FIRST time I see her out in months.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Oct 7, 2010)

previous lp doesn't appear to be 9". 7" and not 100% Stretched out. i'd venture maybe 8.25" tops. but still nice none the less.
ill measure my girl later! she's about 8" too.. not a monster but also in pre-molt
maybe another 1/2" to come


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

Bazzgazm said:


> previous lp doesn't appear to be 9". 7" and not 100% Stretched out. i'd venture maybe 8.25" tops. but still nice none the less.
> ill measure my girl later! she's about 8" too.. not a monster but also in pre-molt
> maybe another 1/2" to come


The LP of Warren was 9" APROX  diagonal leg span. In the pic it doesnt show,
the perspective is bad, but you put it on diagonal and you stretch her out and is 9" 
(I measured her myself)


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll try to get a better picture of her a little more stretched out later....


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Oct 8, 2010)

heres a pic of my deceased 11 year old lp..





i have a huge blondi and also a large burgandy but have no size reference pics right now.i will snap a few.my blondi is close to behemoth size as well..
blondi










huge male blondi





large burgandy female





i will try and get some pics next to a ruler asap
great thread
andy


----------



## Hentzi (Oct 8, 2010)

Fran, Have you weighed her I would be interested in the weight?


----------



## Fran (Oct 8, 2010)

All those t;s are Theraphosa SP "Spinipes"


----------



## mcluskyisms (Oct 8, 2010)

Fran said:


> All those t;s are Theraphosa SP "Spinipes"


haha,

We _know_ that but......

:}


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright, I'll play! This is the biggest in my collection. It is the biggest G. pulchripes I've ever seen (not saying there aren't any bigger, just the biggest I've personally seen). I know there isn't any thing to reference her size except my hand but she is a very solid 7-8". I can't get a good ruler pic because she is so skittish.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Take a ruler pic of your hand then, then we can judge by the size of your hand =p


----------



## barabootom (Oct 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by JimM  said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised based on that pic, but try it and post another.





robc said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all....that's a 10" T in my opinion. Every T I've ever gotten from Fran was bigger than he stated in the ad so I know he under measures if anything. He had one posted that looked like it was close to 11"...it was a male I think. Regardless, big T!


JimM justs wants Fran to itch.  

Beautiful T Fran.  You always seem to find some of the biggest.


----------



## robc (Oct 9, 2010)

barabootom said:


> JimM justs wants Fran to itch.
> 
> Beautiful T Fran.  You always seem to find some of the biggest.


I agree, Fran has some very huge T's.....in Frans first pic what I am most impressed with is the thickness of that T!!


----------



## Fran (Oct 10, 2010)

Another nice size Theraphosa  (Around 8.+ "  DLS)


----------



## captmarga (Oct 11, 2010)

Got the ruler in with Mae West (the earthtiger).  NO handling her!  She then would not give it back... I'm calling her pretty darn close to an honest 7", with rotating the picture and all. She is not fully stretched out in the photo, having just come down from deciding to give me some more defense pictures.  Those fangs are a good 3/4".  












Marga


----------



## Bazzgazm (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had 3 pretty good sized arachnids.
1: Chilobrachys (much like his earth tiger) never really knew what kind. For size reference that's a 5.5g kritter cage (the sliding top ones) 8.0" across.





2: P. imperator Not a monster by any means, but compared to what pops up locally she's pretty big. and a cannibal too. eating her 2 cagemates. And if you have bigger. PLEASE post! I'd love to see some of the monsters (non-h. paucidens) 





3: T. burgundy/whatever you wanna call it. roughly 8"
I'll edit this pic in later tonight. Just got a good size shot.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> Another nice size Theraphosa  (Around 8.+ "  DLS)


is that my girl?


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 13, 2010)

big girl, sorry for not putting the ruler..... I haven't seen her out her hide for a long time and decided to see what's she's up to...I've noticed a slight fungus on the abdomen and put anti-mycotic... she's in premolt so I hope it goes away soon... anyway still beautiful and itchy as hell, I'm scratching like mad. She's been with me for 5 years since she was subadult.







next time I throw something for size comparison ...8,5-9 inch relaxed LS. 10'' hypersuperstreched molt 
but what's most impressive is the thickness of her legs, over 1cm!


----------



## KevinFrancisco (Oct 13, 2010)

woah she's really big...good job man! :razz:

Wish I have friends in my area that collects Ts too...so we can trade and stuff.  I envy you guys hahaha


----------



## Redneck (Oct 13, 2010)

OK.. Here is a shot of my 7.5" LP..  SHe is not as massive as Frans... But still one of my favs..  For size comparison.. That is an adult female dubia..


----------



## Anubis77 (Oct 13, 2010)

This thread is making me depressed. I've been 6 years in the hobby and my largest is a 7" Chilobrachys guangxiensis that doesn't look all that large. Some of your spiders look unreal to me. I don't think I've ever seen a really large tarantula in person.

This makes me want to stuff my Pamphobeteus antinous female's face with food.


----------

